# Boardman Comp - is it as good as it sounds?



## mikeyw (11 Sep 2008)

Guys,

I have a separate thread on a sub £500 bike but a few people (off forum)have highlighted the Boardman Comp as a great bike for a few quid more (£599).

Is there anything else worth considering at £599 - i saw the boardman y/day and thought it looked / felt superb !

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/comp-08-22946

TIA,
Mike.


----------



## Danny (11 Sep 2008)

The bike is probably very good, but you run a risk in buying anything from Halfords, as they are notorious for not setting up bikes properly.

No doubt there are some competent people working at Halfords, but I suspect that this it is a bit of a lottery whether or not you'll find them at your local branch.

Personally I would always buy from a reliable local bike shop rather than Halfords.


----------



## mikeyw (11 Sep 2008)

A mate at work used to work in a cycle shop so no concerns over getting the bike set up properly.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2008)

£600 is a pretty good price point to be buying a bike - you have lots of choice. 

I'd have a look around at offerings from Giant, Cube, Merida et al. If you've a friend who gets Cycling Plus, they reviewed a lot of bikes in this price range recently.


----------



## Perry (12 Sep 2008)

I have the Boardman Road Team after setting the bike up myself it's a great bike to ride.


----------

